
Potato Salad - lotsofmangos
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/324283889/potato-salad?ref=home_popular
======
ryan-allen
The unfortunate thing about this is that the Potato Salad will sell out to
Facebook for $2 billion, and it'll turn into Beetroot Salad :(

~~~
tdicola
Diners at the potato salad party will need to be careful that their dish isn't
being manipulated in some way too. I hear they're putting no salt in some
dishes and no pepper in others, it's an experiment!

------
Impossible
Kickstarter food category is currently being spammed with clones of this -
[https://www.kickstarter.com/discover/advanced?category_id=10...](https://www.kickstarter.com/discover/advanced?category_id=10&sort=launch_date)

Some examples:

[https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/aboundlessworld/fried-r...](https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/aboundlessworld/fried-
rice?ref=discovery)

[https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/563084908/japanese-
pota...](https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/563084908/japanese-potato-
salad?ref=discovery)

[https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1444485094/mac-and-
chee...](https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1444485094/mac-and-
cheese?ref=discovery)

[https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1320123183/bbq-
ribs?ref...](https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1320123183/bbq-
ribs?ref=discovery)

Forget video games, kickstarter is for potato salad.

~~~
Igglyboo
I wonder what those people are thinking, it's blatantly obvious that the only
reason this guy got funding was because of the novelty. It's like when Twitch
Plays Pokemon came out there were tons of copycat streams, none of them came
anywhere near the viewer count of the original.

------
rusabd
The guy is screwed - " I will say your name out loud while making the potato
salad " \- 2,476 backers

~~~
harryh
At 5 seconds per name that's a bit over 3 hours of constant talking. Not
exactly fun, but not really screwed either?

~~~
rosser
True as of now, but the drive still has 25 days to go...

~~~
harryh
Indeed the # of backers has doubled since my comment so he's up to 6 hours of
continuous talking now with 23 days still to go. He might indeed be screwed!

------
zethraeus
I wonder if the net impact is negative in that it delegitimizes kickstarter as
a platform for serious projects or positive in that it draws attention.

I'd guess, marginally, the latter.

~~~
jackvalentine
I think the net impact is that Kickstarter is in the news again, boosting
their mindshare as "the" crowdfunding platform.

------
Artemis2
This guy will probably end up making more money than most people here do in a
month, with minimal time investment.

~~~
personjerry
Sadly, he'll probably end up making more than many people make in a year.

------
chx
If you want to eat (or make) good potato salad, check the Cornucopia in Dublin
(or their book).

------
lily2014
How about the taste? Any one tested already

------
mjcohen
Yo!

